# lg 290c



## BigDogg51012 (May 24, 2012)

I'm trying to upload my pictures from my lg290c cell phone. But, my computer won't find the right software for my phone and I didn't receive a disc with my phone. Is there any drivers I can download for windows xp?


----------

